# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  3D Printed Prosthetic Maker Labs in Ecuador and Guatemela

## Brian_Krassenstein

Range of Motion Project (ROMP) was started by David Kruda and Eric  Neufeld after Kruda did prosthetics volunteer work in Haiti and Ecuador.  Kruda decided that maker labs, with the ability to 3D print parts for  prosthetic devices, would be the most sensible way to best serve people  in the countries of Guatemala and Ecuador. An example of one such  patient who has greatly benefited from ROMP's services is a woman who  runs marathons, footraces, and climbs large mountains. Backed by medical  and academic research partnerships, ROMP hopes to continue to apply 3D  printing technology to its mission to "implement low-cost simple  technologies that could be permanently set up within a community that is  struggling with a high volume of patients and few resources." Read more  at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/112804/romp-ecuador-and-guatemela/

----------

